

Integer Division, Step 0: No Remainder - chiachun
http://www.pvk.ca/Blog/2014/05/11/integer-division-step-0-no-remainder/

======
616c
Nice to see work with ARM on the SBCL. Now that I use StumpWM, I went with
Clozure Lisp because it has had a ARM port for a while, enabling me to move
over to a Raspberry Pi when I am ready.

More on target, Khuong's writing and topics are so dense and so basic I am
really impressed by him. I saw his book list for the summer, and as a nascent
born-again computer nerd I will take his book list quite seriously during my
own summer.

------
thaumasiotes
For an alternative, much more fun to read, perspective:

[http://ridiculousfish.com/blog/posts/labor-of-division-
episo...](http://ridiculousfish.com/blog/posts/labor-of-division-
episode-i.html)

[http://ridiculousfish.com/blog/posts/labor-of-division-
episo...](http://ridiculousfish.com/blog/posts/labor-of-division-episode-
iii.html)

------
justincormack
Hard float ARM chips are the norm now.

~~~
rjsw
The SBCL port is to hard float, there are still lots of ARM systems with VFP
that don't have hardware divide.

